# DS #3851: Black Sigil: Blade of the Exiled (USA)



## T-hug (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5013^^


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 11, 2009)

hmmm nice.. it could be I suppose, as some have been waiting for this.

Edit: The game is alright, even if a little slow. Something to play when there is nothing else (maybe after Starfy. Has a nice oldschool feel to it. 
It's basically a SNES RPG, that explains why it's so small too. 16 bit FTW


----------



## Amici (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, it's about damn time it came out


----------



## Rayder (Jun 11, 2009)

I just can't believe this game could really be any good if it's only a 16meg ROM.  

I filled in the missing info.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 11, 2009)

Aaaalriight.  Now to see if all this hype and years of waiting was for nothing...


----------



## Raika (Jun 11, 2009)

What is this exactly? Even after viewing some screens at gamefaqs i still cant make out the gameplay...


----------



## Strider (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems to me like overhyped crap, but I'll have a look.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 11, 2009)

How is this only 16 megabytes? I thought this was supposed to be a 30+ hour game? I was expecting more like 132MB or something along those lines. Might even have hit the 256 mark. But surely this is supposed to be more than 16? Have I got a bad dump or something?


----------



## Ensiferous (Jun 11, 2009)

Negative, I managed to get about an hour into the story line already. No idea why the size is so small but it runs fine.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2009)

This is 16MB because it was originally a GBA game and they quick ported it to DS without changing anything except adding touch screen controls and expanded the interface to the top screen. I don't mean to be rude, but size =/= quality regardless of all the penis obsessed around here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll check this out. Got one negative review from Nintendo Power, and one positive one from Play. Both mags are not reliable.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 11, 2009)

You can't _always_ judge games by their size.  It could mean the developers used good, tight code, it could mean that cut scenes are done well in the game engine rather than with bloated FMVs, that there's some sweet pixel art instead of needless, badly done 3D and it could mean awesome midi/chiptune music rather than generic wavs.  Of course it could also mean there's not much to the game, for example Elf Bowling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But megs do not equal hours.

File size checks out, doesn't look like an underdump





Icon:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2009)

edit: Ignore


----------



## berlinka (Jun 11, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I just can't believe this game could really be any good if it's only a 16meg ROM.
> Yeah you're totally right. 16 MB that can't be any good. So that also means we can throw all NES, SNES, GENESIS + most of the whole GBA catalogue in the bin. Phew now I only have to focus on DS and Wii from now on.
> 
> QUOTE(Blaze163 @ Jun 11 2009, 02:46 PM) How is this only 16 megabytes? I thought this was supposed to be a 30+ hour game? I was expecting more like 132MB or something along those lines. Might even have hit the 256 mark. But surely this is supposed to be more than 16? Have I got a bad dump or something?


So you think that the amount of gameplay equals the amount of megabytes? How do I have to calculate this? 

Would that be something like 25kb per minute? Hmmm, okay so a good solid game with at least 30 hours of gameplay should be at least 45 MB. Oooh, I wonder if I did my maths correctly. So 25kb X 60 = 1500 kb, so that's 1,5 per hour. So 1,5 x 30 (hours) would make 45 MB. Yes, that's correct. 

We now know for sure that a 30+ hour game has to be at least 45 MB. 

PS: Wait but Mario 64 DS also was about 16 MB. Damn. And just when it all finally made sense!!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

And not to mention it was just ported from GBA.

Downloading now


----------



## lopyod (Jun 11, 2009)

some days ago i set up chrono trigger  sNEs version for a friend ---   

My 4 gig Memory card was not big  enough for all the hours of gameplay  this game has.

lucky for me i didn't try to copy  the infinite time of game of tetris  .


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2009)

And the game actually trimmed to 12MB. The size is NOT an indication of quality or length. Huge sizes can mean more gameplay, but it is often squandered on voice acting, recorded music, or video. I'm going to play this for a while. I'll check back tomorrow and see if I can give some impressions. Night everyone. Hope the freeze issues aren't real or common.


----------



## jamieb24 (Jun 11, 2009)

So if you were to be looking for something on the internet, and not that I am, is there other places besides your common torrent sites to find it? just outta curious is all...


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 11, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Got one negative review from Nintendo Power
> 
> 5.0 out of 10, ouch.
> 
> QUOTE(jamieb24 @ Jun 11 2009, 02:09 PM) So if you were to be looking for something on the internet, and not that I am, is there other places besides your common torrent sites to find it? just outta curious is all...



Yes there is.  Hope that satisfies your curiosity.


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

I find them on Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finished downloading, hope the freeze doesn't happen.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 11, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> How is this only 16 megabytes? I thought this was supposed to be a 30+ hour game? I was expecting more like 132MB or something along those lines. Might even have hit the 256 mark. But surely this is supposed to be more than 16? Have I got a bad dump or something?


Hey, that shitty dungeon crawler games was only 6MB or something. it claimed to be a 50 hour game.


----------



## jamieb24 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea thanx i just had to do a little bit more looking than usual, but just found what i was looking for through google....... and yes it was the review..only the review
thanx though


----------



## Spikeynator (Jun 11, 2009)

heres a movie


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 11, 2009)

i wonder how this resprite of CT will play? buying it now


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 11, 2009)

edit: oO, its a straight port of a gba games, that could be why i get that nostalgia feeling ;D


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 11, 2009)

i had mapped up the cheat codes
fatso
go test it


----------



## Noitora (Jun 11, 2009)

Spikeynator said:
			
		

> heres a movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 11, 2009)

This game is decent~! everything is decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can understand why the hype~! due to lack of such RPG
in my opinion is nothing so special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way, i am not getting the FREEZE that some of them complain
maybe they are running it on no$gba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far so good for me~! reach the first town


----------



## henkp (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah, a snes-like! Oh how much time I spent playing chrono trigger and earthbound


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 11, 2009)

i don't think this game got anything look/feels to be chrono trigger or earthbound aka mother

this game deserve its own credit


----------



## Ruri (Jun 11, 2009)

henkp said:
			
		

> yeah, a snes-like! Oh how much time I spent playing chrono trigger and earthbound


The problem is that there were actually a lot of bad SNES RPGs, too.  People only remember the good ones.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Man, how long has this game been in development. I remember hearing about it back when the Nintendo forums were still open. I still don't understand what all the hype was about, though.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 11, 2009)

I was hoping for a nice retro RPG from a western developer but this isn't doing it for me.  The first hour of play is really boring me.

Might go back to it when there is nothing else to play.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 11, 2009)

Can anyone say something about the battle system, please? Action/turn based? I have my hands full with KH, Starfy and Indy right now, so I really want to think it twice and ask people's opinions before starting anything 40+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And what about difficulty, BTW? Is it as hardcore as games used to be in the days of SNES?


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wait, but Chrono Trigger DS was 128MB! How is this 16MB when CT is 128MB? What did Square-Enix use for compression?


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 11, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Can anyone say something about the battle system, please? Action/turn based? I have my hands full with KH, Starfy and Indy right now, so I really want to think it twice and ask people's opinions before starting anything 40+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the looks of what I played, a time bar fills up and then you take a turn. (so turn based

Battle are pretty slow - probably because I only have one character. 

The game is quite slow paced, especially on the world map.

Looks quite 'generic' if I might say so from first impressions.


----------



## Goli (Jun 11, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Wait, but Chrono Trigger DS was 128MB! How is this 16MB when CT is 128MB? What did Square-Enix use for compression?


CTDS was so heavy cuz' it was heavy on anime cutscenes you know.


----------



## Yuan (Jun 11, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Wait, but Chrono Trigger DS was 128MB! How is this 16MB when CT is 128MB? What did Square-Enix use for compression?



Chrono Trigger had a lot of videos... this game don't have any, I guess.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 11, 2009)

It plays like a reasonable SNES RPG. Loving the Mode-7 overworld map.


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 11, 2009)

Compare it to Final Fantasy VI. How does that stand up?


----------



## Spikeynator (Jun 11, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Spikeynator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok my bad


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 11, 2009)

i don think u can compare them, they are pretty good in their own little ways.


----------



## Amici (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the look of the game, even if it does rip-off CT. BTW, anyone experienced crashes or freezes? People at the GameFAQs boards are talking about it.


----------



## Zane (Jun 11, 2009)

The battles reminds me of CT, while the world and atmosphere of the game feels like FF VI. It's a good game nonetheless, sure it doesn't beat CT or FFVI, but it sure feels at home.

And as some people have said, the game is overall slow. The walking on the overhead map is slow aswell as combat (at least the loading to combat screen), and some minor glitches where you get stuck in things are present, but nothing gamebreaking. 

I've had the game freeze on me once so far. (DS Lite, r4 Kernel 1.18) After the woods, when i got to ice part. But just loaded before it and went trough it again.


----------



## Superhero123 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm running an M3 Perfect, and I get freezing whenever I try to unequip Kairu's hat and when I go to an item store. The inn works fine.

God, I hope there's a fix for this. I'm dying to play this game, but not being able to use a shop is a hell of an issue.


----------



## OrR (Jun 11, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> How is this only 16 megabytes? I thought this was supposed to be a 30+ hour game? I was expecting more like 132MB or something along those lines. Might even have hit the 256 mark. But surely this is supposed to be more than 16? Have I got a bad dump or something?


What the hell is this obsession about file sizes? You can put an epic game into a few kilobytes without any trouble. Are there even 16 MByte SNES games?

I've played the game for three hours straight and it is beautiful. True old school RPG with great storyline and beautiful design. I especially love the improved Chrono Trigger-like battle system but with some actual strategy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So far, this game is everything I had hoped for.

No freezes so far on my Supercard CF.

I don't think the game feels slow, either. You can run around on normal maps and the overworld is reasonably sized. The battles start off a little slower but get pretty fast paced when you have two people.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone know where or how to access the temple in the beginning of the game. The Duke told me to go to the temple before reporting back, and I've gone all over the entire overworld map and into each town but still can't find it.


----------



## OrR (Jun 11, 2009)

First, go down and right to the golden city. There you have to collect some items from a shop. Then go up and slightly right from there and you should reach the temple with no problem.


----------



## geminisama (Jun 11, 2009)

Playing it, and loving it. Good ol' Snes-talgia, but I don't see why people keep comparing it to CT. I'm not getting any CT vibes from this, and the only similarities I've seen so far are the battles. Sorta.

And to people complaining about file size; lolwut?! Are you high? I love how small it is, it doesn't take up 1/20th of my MicroSD, like most of the shitty, crappy cutscene and voiceacting filled rpgs on the system.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

OrR said:
			
		

> First, go down and right to the golden city. There you have to collect some items from a shop. Then go up and slightly right from there and you should reach the temple with no problem.



Hmm...I got those items over an hour ago, and I still can't find the temple. Both portals (before the guard who won't allow you to pass) take me to the same part of the city.


----------



## void03 (Jun 11, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> OrR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



think he meant go north of the town on the world map lol


----------



## T-hug (Jun 11, 2009)

It's too slow to be fun atm for me.  Unless it picks up or I run it 150% on emu or something I won't be playing much more.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 11, 2009)

i always find it hard to get past the graphics of old games but then i remember my first time playing super mario bros 3 and thought it was better than mario galaxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think once i get past the graphics on this game it will really impress me although it does sound like a slow game ??


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 11, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> It's too slow to be fun atm for me.  Unless it picks up or I run it 150% on emu or something I won't be playing much more.


Two hours in and still boring, given up now.

I prefer older RPG's but just because its made to have a retro feel doesn't mean it'll be as good.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ...Two hours in and still boring, given up now...



Yeah, I know the feeling. I actually have put in close to four hours with it, but I don't like the design much. The graphics I can easily live with, the battle system is pretty archaic but not broken. The thing I don't care for is how they provide you with elements of the game you need to figure out amidst endless random battles. I hate barely nudging the D-pad and ending up in a battle when I'm merely trying to figure out where the hell I am and where the hell I need to go. It's very archaic design overall. Personally, though, I think anyone who enjoyed reliving Chrono Trigger on DS will, or should, appreciate this game. I wasn't one of those folks, however.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 11, 2009)

It's a long time since I've bought a DS game... I am kind of feeling that way now


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 11, 2009)

Its ok story is kind of slow,as comparing it to FF 6 is just silly....aside from the game freezing on me once only issues that bugs me is the overworld walking speed (the most) and the random battle rate gets a bit annoying.....


----------



## skriblzz (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, it's okay. I'm fine with the game play. The maps seems kind of bad so far. Looks to be done by amateurs. The only thing that's really hurting me is the lack of sounds and animations. No battle transition is kind of a let down, and the fact that enemies just faze with no sound sucks, too.


----------



## Gamer (Jun 12, 2009)

Judging from the comments, probably this will play better with some cheat codes (avoid some random battles, quick level up or whatever).

Anyway, gonna try it soon.


----------



## granville (Jun 12, 2009)

I've put about 2 hours of my time into the game. I found what I expected- a really good, if not great RPG that feels like it was a SNES game. I've not gotten far actually, but far enough to judge some of the basic gameplay and such. *Note- I have played for a while now and have had none of the freezing issues people have reported. The only thing even close to a glitch was a slight jittering and discoloration of the menu screen while you are saving the game. Not a big deal.*

Battles are random and happen extremely often. That is one of the flaws- too common random battles every few steps. The battles ARE well done though. You enter a battle field as large as the DS screen. When attacking an enemy physically, you need to take into account your position. When your turn comes, you can target an enemy for attack. If you are not near the enemy, you can still select them and have your character auto-run towards them. This takes a few seconds and the enemy can make its own move while you guy/girl tries to make it over. You can take complete control of your movement by holding L during your turn and moving with the Dpad.

You need to equip usable items that you want to bring into battle. You have four slots to equip whatever you need. This is actually kind of like the original Shining Force, except you can hold several of the same item in one single slot as long as it's the same item.

So far, battles with one character have been kind of slow. Don't worry though as I got my second character, Aurora, very early in the game. Having two characters in battles speeds them up a LOT. Aurora has a whip and attack long range. This means she doesn't need to be RIGHT next to an enemy to attack, but also means she needs to be a little bit away from the enemy to attack (otherwise she can't attack). She, unlike Kairu, has magic. I believe she has a fire spell and a healing spell. Both are useful. The fire spell can do 3x the damage of your sword (at least in early levels) and the heal spell can heal for a ton more than those blue herbs. Kairu has one special skill so far- I think it was called Avernian Thrust or something. It is a little more powerful than his normal attack and can target more than one enemy as long as they are in range (a red circle will appear to tell you the range).

Besides having to position your characters more strategically in battle, the battles are very much like Chrono Trigger. The obvious similarity is that active time bar which fills up to let you have your next turn.

Graphics are great! 2D pixel art that will remind you of Chrono Trigger (although CT is certainly still the king). No qualms here so far. The towns are vibrantly colored and detailed. It never looks exactly like any other game though. The game DOES have its own unique style and I really can't see anything they could have directly ripped off of those classic games. Just a really clean looking game that exists on its own, while paying homage to the classic look.

Sound is great so far, but nothing the GBA couldn't do. The compositions are quite good though, just not as high quality as DS sound can be. No complaints really though.

The writing is well done to. I actually found myself WANTING to talk to every person I could find in a town. I also liked how you're not this happy kid OR an emo kid. Kairu is the center of negative attention here because he shares an uncommon trait with a villain from the past- he has no magic. He relies on his sword. He's quite good with a sword, but is constantly put down by his peers and everyone around him due to his similarities with the magicless villain Vai. He doesn't act like a happy sap, but nor does he cry about his sorrows like an emo. He has remained pretty silent so far, but seems to open up to his sister Aurora since she is one of the few who treats him with love.

I clearly haven't gotten far enough to truly judge the story or gameplay, but really, this game so far achieves what it set out to do- pay homage to classic RPG's and is a darn good game in its own right. First impressions-

*Scores below are tentative. Just a first impression. I may come away with a totally different feel later on when I complete more or beat the game. Know this.*
Graphics- 8/10
Sound- 8/10
Gameplay- 8/10
Story (so far)- 8/10
Overall- 8/10

Flaws I have seen are the ridiculously high random battle rate. Battles can be fairly short with two characters, but they should have made the battles occur at half this rate at least. Also, you move pretty slow on the world map, which kind of sucks. But I can feel these flaws will get less noticeable or I'll get used to them. Later on I hear you get an airship, so that solves the map speed issue.


----------



## Amici (Jun 12, 2009)

The pace of the game is a bit too slow for my tastes, but I'm hanging on. I experienced my first freeze though, I was exploring the map the first time I got on the overhead map, I wandered into where the Cursebringers were imprisoned, and when I try to get out into the overhead map again, it froze. Cyclo 1.55 B2 here.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 12, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Compare it to Final Fantasy VI. How does that stand up?


Kneeling on floor.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, this reminds me of Breath of Fire for the SNES which is the first RPG I ever played.  Looks pretty solid for an old school game may try it out.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 12, 2009)

Isa + Avis Toxus=wipes out most random enemies in 1-2 hits


----------



## Jei (Jun 12, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i don't think this game got anything look/feels to be chrono trigger or earthbound aka mother


It makes me remember much more of Secret of Mana/Seiken Densetsu series - you look at the colorful maps and even the dialogue boxes, they look very similar to those of SD


----------



## Trulen (Jun 12, 2009)

So I've been playing for an hour.


And I want to punch each and every person in the game, save a few, in the throat.







STOP HATING MEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Hebus San (Jun 12, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



\^o^/


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 12, 2009)

Trulen said:
			
		

> So I've been playing for an hour.
> 
> 
> And I want to punch each and every person in the game, save a few, in the throat.
> ...


Haha I know the feeling. Every NPC you talk to says shitty things about you wether they know it's you or not.


----------



## Absynthe (Jun 12, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*golfclap


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice write-up granville!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've only been playing for an hour or so, but I echo many of your sentiments.  Nice game so far.


----------



## granville (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks. I also have to admit that I really admire the main character so far. He's not some dumb happy idiot kid, or some hero of destiny type person, nor even an emo jackass who can't handle simple life issues. He's a normal guy who is constantly being put down for something he can't seem to help. I admire him because he has a strong heart through the whole deal. He takes cruel comments like they bore him or something. I compare his attitude to this famous scene from To Kill a Mockingbird-



Spoiler



Atticus Finch is spat on by the villainous racist drunkard redneck Bob Ewell for defending a black man who had done no wrong. Atticus just stands there and takes it, saying absolutely nothing to him and making no aggressive physical moves.



That scene really reminds me of Kairu. He's very mature about it. Sure, he gets down about it, but that is how he acts around people who torment him. Very admirable IMO. I like that.


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

This game is pretty good. But I guess its lacking in a few features in modern day rpgs such as an area map and not just an overworld map. And I don't think I see an "escape from battle" option?

But the gameplay is kinda awesome.

Its kinda really great to see the character walking around the screen after set times and have a real time feel. Chrono Trigger style RPGs are great.

Then the story is pretty good. Just like some kind of novel about discrimination.

And the graphics aren't bad.... its a intentional degrading of graphics into beautiful retro graphics to give it a unique feel. If you like CT.... then its worth a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Worth a try!~

Edit: Oh stupid as I am, I just need to hold down "B".


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 12, 2009)

I....this game. Why the hell is the statue boss so hard?!

First I lose then I start over and the game crashes then I start again and get jumped and murdered by a random enemy.


I even rage quitted afterwards and felt oh so ashamed of myself.


....Good game nevertheless.


----------



## granville (Jun 12, 2009)

I also have a tip for people- try looking out for books. There is a library in the first mansion that you can search and read books to increase stats and such. I would not be surprised if there are more places like this. A very content-heavy game for sure.

I'm actually kind of weirded out by all the freeze reports. It seems like 1 out of every 10 people at least is experiencing a freeze of some kind. I've not had any yet, so it's strange. Playing on Supercard DS-One using the Bliss triple loader to boot the game in Ysmenu. Sandisk 1GB class-4 I believe. Working just fine.


----------



## War (Jun 12, 2009)

I will probably play this sometime after I beat Kitten. 

Just wondering, couldn't the "too many random battles" thing be fixed with cheats? Like making them appear less often?


----------



## granville (Jun 12, 2009)

Not sure about random battles being fixed with cheats. Definitely something to ask Elixirdream as it would improve the game a LOT. I can get used to the random battles but I'd rather decrease them to half of their current occurrence if not more. A good idea War! Although better ask in the cheat thread.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, i don't mind making a no-encounter code

i would like to make those codes but i keep getting random freeze~!
before i could do something i will get a freeze on no$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is why i opt out from this game after i had mapped out the items~!

sorry folks


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 12, 2009)

its a tad different for me, i wish for the encounter rate to be speed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the slow speed + low exp/money gain from each battle makes me wish that every step is a battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But so far, i am liking this, other than the slow speed, i have nothing to complain about? Money can be fixed with just ar codes


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 12, 2009)

multipliers can be done easily... but the freeze
argh


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Jun 12, 2009)

very good games, bring back lots of old memory


----------



## f3ar000 (Jun 13, 2009)

I found a forum with some stuff about emulators and Black Sigil freezing...link
I honestly have no clue as i don't use an emulator but it looks as if theres something


----------



## granville (Jun 13, 2009)

That IS reported to work with no$gba, but elixirdream uses a special debugger build that may not be compatible with those utilities it requires. The debugger is what he uses to make codes.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 13, 2009)

the snes-type games are usually amazing... dont worry about the size of this gba game... as long as it plays well and there was a lot of yummy info on this game's features so thts ++


----------



## esker (Jun 13, 2009)

Definitely adding my own request to the list, for a lower encounter rate cheat. Preferably with matching exp/gold increase cheats to keep the game at roughly the same difficulty curve.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah... with debugger i can lower the rate
anyway someone had make a code for no random battle


----------



## kikkeli (Jun 13, 2009)

Something like a 50% less battles and 50% more exp and gold would make this game a gazillion times better. At it's current state it is pretty crappy..


----------



## OmegaFyre (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn, I know people have been complaining about crashes, but have they been consistent?  I'm up to Genufa, and the game refuses to progress.  When I enter the conference room, it seems like a cutscene is going to begin, and takes away control, but no text boxes or anything appear.  The music keeps playing, and so does the torch animation, so it's not a hard crash, but there's no response to any input.  This has happened over five times, and I've tried getting another copy of the ROM, with no change. Any advice on anything I can try to pass this? I'm using an R4 with YSmenu, if that helps.

Addendum: Damn, I just tried using No$GBA, and the same thing happens.  I guess something really happened to my savefile. I suppose the only alternative left is to start a new game, which is a shame as I had finally gotten to a point where I was enjoying it.  I'm not sure whether replaying the first 10 hours would be worth it though...


----------



## skriblzz (Jun 13, 2009)

kikkeli said:
			
		

> Something like a 50% less battles and 50% more exp and gold would make this game a gazillion times better. At it's current state it is pretty crappy..



I 100% agree with you. It's just frustrating. It takes about 15 minutes to get from level 10 to 11. Enemies spike up too high in difficulty, and when you are trying to figure something out, literally every step there being a battle really pisses me off. There does need to be an EXP and GP Multiplier, along with a LOWERED encountered rate. Hell, you'd think they'd have implemented an item to lower the rate, in the game.

EDIT: Okay, as anybody else getting this problem? When a battle starts, Kairu randamly is poisoned or blind. Am I the only one getting this?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 14, 2009)

You need a piracy bypass cheat to stop it from freezing. That's the reason why people that pirated the game are having freezing and gaming issues: Graffiti made it so pirated versions of the game would freeze. Unless someone has already confirmed this already...which I don't think anyone has. If someone has, disregard this post.

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=85840


----------



## skriblzz (Jun 14, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> You need a piracy bypass cheat to stop it from freezing. That's the reason why people that pirated the game are having freezing and gaming issues: Graffiti made it so pirated versions of the game would freeze. Unless someone has already confirmed this already...which I don't think anyone has. If someone has, disregard this post.
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=85840



Ah, then a fix for that can emerge.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2009)

It sure is interesting.. if they make a piracy check in such manner
allow you to play the game and give you a random freeze~!

just hope a few with the original game would come out and clarify it


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2009)

but didn't guys with legit copies also mentioned freezes? My guess is that they are probably trying to blame pirates on their own noobiness...


----------



## geminisama (Jun 14, 2009)

Why does someone need to come foward?
They themselves have already said it's there, and apparently it is.
Pirates have hope, while if this anti-piracy measure is activating on legit carts too, they're fucked cause they CAN'T patch/fix this. I'm just hoping it's rom related only, for the sake of both sides of the players.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2009)

OmegaFyre,
can you upload the .sav for me?



			
				geminisama said:
			
		

> Why does someone need to come foward?
> They themselves have already said it's there, and apparently it is.
> Pirates have hope, while if this anti-piracy measure is activating on legit carts too, they're fucked cause they CAN'T patch/fix this. I'm just hoping it's rom related only, for the sake of both sides of the players.



Isn't it interesting if someone with the actual game claims they encounter the random freeze


----------



## geminisama (Jun 14, 2009)

Interesting, and unfortunate. This would result in piracy being the best solution for the game, ironically.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2009)

Meanwhile, i would wait and see hows the whole development


----------



## granville (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry for Graffiti being assholes about this. The freezes were first reported an entire day or more before anyone yar har'd the game or a dump was made. This is just them trying to blame pirates on their own programming incompetence.

Doesn't even freeze on my card, despite being on a rather old Ysmenu firmware.


----------



## serving (Jun 14, 2009)

this reminds me of sigma star saga for gba where that game had lots of bugs and certain parts freezing


----------



## Ruri (Jun 14, 2009)

Trulen said:
			
		

> So I've been playing for an hour.
> 
> 
> And I want to punch each and every person in the game, save a few, in the throat.
> ...


Yeah, that's a bit overdone.  I thought they could have had at least a _few_ more characters standing up for you.  Hell, you're the duke's adoptive son, isn't it a bit, well, dangerous to criticize you so openly?

I agree with what granville said, though -- the important thing is that at least the main character isn't emo about it.  (This becomes even more obvious later on.)  And you do get away from the anvilicious everyone-hates-you eventually.

Regarding the fights, they get more interesting once you have more people on your party, which means you can afford to use more techniques.  The encounter rate is still way too high and the xp/gp rate is still way too low, though.  Seriously, fighting the same fight 100 times is not fun.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2009)

i was talking to Granville this afternoon about the encounter!
the encounter rate for this game is not as high as some games~!
every few steps encounter? i think is still ok

i once played a game every step will have an encounters 
the best chain was 6 six straight steps = 6 straight encounters~!

enemies? i need to fight 5-10 enemies per battle~!
best part each weapon has it durability count with a damn freaking small item bag..

i consider this game is EASY


----------



## skriblzz (Jun 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i was talking to Granville this afternoon about the encounter!
> the encounter rate for this game is not as high as some games~!
> every few steps encounter? i think is still ok
> 
> ...



It can be every step. Sometimes you get lucky and get 5 steps in, but a lot of the time, ESPECIALLY when you are trying to find something, you get one step every battle.


----------



## Clutchy (Jun 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> OmegaFyre,
> can you upload the .sav for me?



I'm having the same problem as OmegaFyre running this on my DSTT. Every time I move to enter the Conference room I receive a freeze, but the music continues to play along with the animation of the torch on the back wall. I'll upload the sav for you if you'd like.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2009)

skriblzz said:
			
		

> It can be every step. Sometimes you get lucky and get 5 steps in, but a lot of the time, ESPECIALLY when you are trying to find something, you get one step every battle.



hahahahaha, like granville and i said is more on the higher side but not as bad as the one we concluded
is a game on GB and coming to DS very soon (but i doubt the DS version would have such high encounter rate because you will be able to see your enemies)


----------



## xavier_cross31 (Jun 14, 2009)

here is the message I sent them:

Hi, I bought Black Sigil at my local video game store on Friday ( I have proof of purchase) and been playing it ever since, but I've been having problems, every once in a while the game freezes on me, either by entering a new dungeon or by trying to buy something in the shop. I read issues on multiple forum stating that it was a piracy protection, but I don't understand why it's happening on a legit copy of the game.  Input on what to do would be greatly appreciated. 

Still waiting on an Answer if I don't get one, I'll just return the game.. shame since I was really Hyped for this game.. !!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2009)

xavier_cross31 said:
			
		

> here is the message I sent them:
> 
> Hi, I bought Black Sigil at my local video game store on Friday ( I have proof of purchase) and been playing it ever since, but I've been having problems, every once in a while the game freezes on me, either by entering a new dungeon or by trying to buy something in the shop. I read issues on multiple forum stating that it was a piracy protection, but I don't understand why it's happening on a legit copy of the game.  Input on what to do would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Still waiting on an Answer if I don't get one, I'll just return the game.. shame since I was really Hyped for this game.. !!



can you do us a favour?
take a picture/video of your DS with black sigil loading (possible freezing part) + the game box next to you?
another picture/video your DS + the catridge + gamebox!

i would just wish to send these pictures/videos to graiffiti and ask them stop bullshitting


----------



## Zelbano (Jun 15, 2009)

Found these codes on gamefaqs from a guy callled "KC Chan 2096". Havent tried them yet though. Please remember that I didnt make these codes and wont take credit/response for them, all credits goes to "KC CHAN 2096" at www.gamefaqs.com

!!!Black Sigil - Blade of the Exiled (U)
!!CBXE A00DD1D7

!Misc Codes
::Max Money (Select)
94000130 FFFB0000
020D9CE4 0098967F
D2000000 00000000

:Encounter Codes
::L+Up No Encounter, L+Down Encounter
:::L+Up No Encounter, L+Down Encounter, every screen refresh you have to reactivate once
94000130 FDBF0000
220D94BB 00000000
D2000000 00000000
94000130 FD7F0000
220D94BB 000000C0
D2000000 00000000

::R+Up No Encounter, R+Down Encounter
:::R+Up No Encounter, R+Down Encounter, every screen refresh you have to reactivate once
94000130 FEBF0000
220D94BB 00000000
D2000000 00000000
94000130 FE7F0000
220D94BB 000000C0
D2000000 00000000

::Hold Y To Encounter
220D94BB 00000000
94000136 FFFD0000
220D94BB 000000C0
D2000000 00000000

:Run at Overworld
:::Use at own risk, might give you the illusive blue screen/freeze

::Hold R+B to Run at Overworld
94000130 FEFD0000
220D94B2 00000001
D2000000 00000000

::Hold L+B to Run at Overworld
94000130 FDFD0000
220D94B2 00000001
D2000000 00000000

!Item Codes (Select)
::Consumable Items
94000130 FFFB0000
220DA31B 00000063
120DA348 00006363
C0000000 0000000A
020DA31C 63636363
DC000000 00000004
D2000000 00000000

::Weapons
94000130 FFFB0000
120DA29E 00006363
120DA318 00006363
220DA31A 00000063
120DA34A 00006363
C0000000 0000001D
020DA2A0 63636363
DC000000 00000004
D2000000 00000000

::Accessories
94000130 FFFB0000
220DA215 00000063
C0000000 00000010
020DA1D0 63636363
DC000000 00000004
D2000000 00000000

::Armour
94000130 FFFB0000
220DA215 00000063
120DA216 00006363
120DA244 00006363
C0000000 0000000A
020DA218 63636363
DC000000 00000004
D2000000 00000000

::Helm
94000130 FFFB0000
120DA246 00006363
220DA270 00000063
C0000000 00000009
020DA248 63636363
DC000000 00000004
D2000000 00000000

::Arms
94000130 FFFB0000
220DA271 00000063
120DA272 00006363
120DA29C 00006363
C0000000 00000009
020DA274 63636363
DC000000 00000004
D2000000 00000000


!All Party
::Level 99 (Face Value)
C0000000 00000007
220D7DF1 00000063
DC000000 00000150
D2000000 00000000

::HP 999/999
C0000000 00000007
120D7D60 000003E7
120D7D68 000003E7
DC000000 00000150
D2000000 00000000

::MP 999/999
C0000000 00000007
120D7D64 000003E7
120D7D6C 000003E7
DC000000 00000150
D2000000 00000000

::Max Stats
C0000000 00000007
020D7D78 00FF00FF
020D7D7C 00FF00FF
020D7D80 00630063
120D7DB6 000000FF
020D7DB8 00FF00FF
220D7DBC 000000FF
220D7DC2 000000FF
DC000000 00000150
D2000000 00000000

::Max Atack and Defense
C0000000 00000007
020D7D78 00FF00FF
020D7D7C 00FF00FF
020D7D80 00630063
DC000000 00000150
D2000000 00000000


----------



## esker (Jun 15, 2009)

Zelbano said:
			
		

> Found these codes on gamefaqs from a guy callled "KC Chan 2096". Havent tried them yet though. Please remember that I didnt make these codes and wont take credit/response for them, all credits goes to "KC CHAN 2096" at www.gamefaqs.com



They look remarkably similar to codes elixirdream made days ago.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

No offence but i will stop providing codes on gbatemp.net and go back to where i actually work at...
since there are so many good hackers out there
let them work it out for you guys
therefore, i have more time for GAMES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hip hip hooray


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 15, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> No offence but i will stop providing codes on gbatemp.net and go back to where i actually work at...
> since there are so many good hackers out there
> let them work it out for you guys
> therefore, i have more time for GAMES
> ...



Um....what?

Please don't abandon the codes for us. We need you! We all love elixirdream with your codes and stuff. Dont abandon us!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

is a little offtopic.. yeah i will still post codes but not on gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



make faggots from gamefags.com a little hard to obtain them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



most likely is give them directly to Narin...
the reason i post them instantaneously is to stop naggers/whinners

back to topic...
this is from a friend of mine who did a checking on AP
he told me it should be a gamebug... 
furthermore, if it is AP its not the usual one and it is harder to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but he doubt it is an AP
like i mentioned earlier on.. if this game contains an AP like the dev claimed.. we will see the same on CORE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they can claim it is AP but it is freezing on originals .. therefore it is a BUG


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 15, 2009)

OmegaFyre said:
			
		

> Damn, I know people have been complaining about crashes, but have they been consistent?  I'm up to Genufa, and the game refuses to progress.  When I enter the conference room, it seems like a cutscene is going to begin, and takes away control, but no text boxes or anything appear.  The music keeps playing, and so does the torch animation, so it's not a hard crash, but there's no response to any input.  This has happened over five times, and I've tried getting another copy of the ROM, with no change. Any advice on anything I can try to pass this? I'm using an R4 with YSmenu, if that helps.
> 
> Addendum: Damn, I just tried using No$GBA, and the same thing happens.  I guess something really happened to my savefile. I suppose the only alternative left is to start a new game, which is a shame as I had finally gotten to a point where I was enjoying it.  I'm not sure whether replaying the first 10 hours would be worth it though...


The same thing is happening to me....

Though I have no right to, I kind of feel cheated.... T_T


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2009)

guess noobs at gamefaqs strikes again, i wonder when will i be popular enough for guys to ripped off mine code and post them on the net ;D 

Quick question: is there any item or accessory in this game to further ramp up the encounter rate?

Anyway elixir, that game that u mentioned, i don know, but it didn't feel that high to me when i played that game, but then again, last i recall playing that game was around 6+ years ago..


----------



## Clutchy (Jun 15, 2009)

Someone on gamefaqs figured out a way around the Ring of Memories conference room crash: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=49961326

1. Create a second save file.
2. Switch dialogue speed from 5 to 6. (I had mine set to 5)

I didn't test doing only one of each of these, but went straight into trying both and it worked for me.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

Clutchy,
THANKS ... you beat me on this~!
muahahaha so is a BUG


----------



## geminisama (Jun 15, 2009)

So far a potential game breaking bug. Anyone know if there is indeed protection yet?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> back to topic...
> this is from a friend of mine who did a checking on AP
> he told me it should be a gamebug...
> furthermore, if it is AP its not the usual one and it is harder to find
> ...



maybe you missed this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one thing i didn't mentioned was he told me this game is full of bugs~!


----------



## geminisama (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, I did miss that.


----------



## OmegaFyre (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice, changing the text speed does work!   You don't even have to change the save or anything.  Thanks, guys.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2009)

cool, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Zelbano (Jun 15, 2009)

If "elixirdream" made all the codes that was posted on Gamefaqs first then im sorry for posting them here. Just that I didnt see any codes for the game here. Please continue your work here "elixirdream" either by giving your codes to Narin or posting in the game topic. I among others would love it im sure.


----------



## aranwarez (Jun 15, 2009)

I was playing Black Sigil for about 17 hour and i reached level 19. I was in this Ancient Ruin (After Aurora & Kairu re unit being separated by Sea Pirates ). Suddenly the game froze while using a thing like elevator while the music was ON. I had no option, so i had to turn it off. After, I start the game again i lost my game SAVE. I don't have backup either.  I don't want to start the game from the beginning. If someone is nearby these level or going to reach ancient ruin could you please upload the game save.
Im sorry if the post is in wrong section...


----------



## kudaku (Jun 16, 2009)

The freezes are reminding me of Portrait of Ruin, when played on a flashcart.  Anyone else getting vibes from this?

In that situation, the game kept crashing cause, from what I can understand, too much at one time.  So you have the music, which was the main problem, and when you opened a menu, it would crash.  

This could be similar, except it happens for everyone with an equal chance.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

@ aranwarez: my party is currently level 17, and well, i think i am pretty far from where u are, since i have just reach the merchant town, but if that's alright with u, i be happy to upload my save file.


----------



## aranwarez (Jun 16, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> @ aranwarez: my party is currently level 17, and well, i think i am pretty far from where u are, since i have just reach the merchant town, but if that's alright with u, i be happy to upload my save file.



Sure, It would work perfect. It's thousand times better than playing from the beginning. Thanks for the rescue, mrfatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Are there any chances that the game would freeze again and i could lose my game save again?? The last thing i could remember, i used No random encounter AR code at level 17-18, after few hour the game froze and i lost my entire game save.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

don think so, the only cheat that i used to use was the running cheat, and some money cheats but that's all.

For now, the running cheat is too buggy, so its back to walking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ifile link: http://ifile.it/tj7vleq

or 

mediafire link: http://www.mediafire.com/?2qzm5mzqjwo


----------



## aranwarez (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks mrfatso... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll work with the game save... Wish ya luck with walking...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

haha, it should be me wishing u luck with the running, arghh, snow enemies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , wait a min, i am at a sunny island


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 16, 2009)

well mrfatso you could always use the new code i made (instant encounter code) + running code
disable running then use the instant enconter code 
see will it gives you the snow country monster

apparently in the city itself if you ever encounter
you will still meet those snow country monster


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

Oo, i wonder what those npcs are doing with monsters running amok in their city


----------



## nl255 (Jun 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> xavier_cross31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A good idea, but they would probably just claim you faked it with photoshop.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 17, 2009)

ya, even if u take a video of yourself, they probably claim that u edited it with some video editting tool... which is true except for the fact that u only cutted the unnecessary part but that's all...


----------



## Maktub (Jun 17, 2009)

Love the music & grafx, reminds me of Warcraft II... Oh, how I wish they'd make a WCII port to the DS!!!!!


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 17, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Love the music & grafx, reminds me of Warcraft II... Oh, how I wish they'd make a WCII port to the DS!!!!!



what if they released the orc adventure they never released....?


----------



## Nethalite (Jun 18, 2009)

The things I didn't like about the game was the battle sequence. The obstructive areas you can't get by if a one of your team mates is blocking and the random status effect before a battle (slow,poison etc). The most annoying thing was every 4 steps a battle happens. I am sure this kills enough time to reach over 40+ hrs of gameplay. :\


----------



## Clutchy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nethalite said:
			
		

> The things I didn't like about the game was the battle sequence. The obstructive areas you can't get by if a one of your team mates is blocking and the random status effect before a battle (slow,poison etc). The most annoying thing was every 4 steps a battle happens. I am sure this kills enough time to reach over 40+ hrs of gameplay. :\




Yeah, all of those are complaints I share, save for the random status effects for Kairu. The status effects stop about 20 hours in as they're a plot device concerning his curse. 

I'm really excited for this team's future releases. I'm hoping they catch all of these problems next time and release a more polished game.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2009)

Nethalite said:
			
		

> The things I didn't like about the game was the battle sequence. The obstructive areas you can't get by if a one of your team mates is blocking and the random status effect before a battle (slow,poison etc). The most annoying thing was every 4 steps a battle happens. I am sure this kills enough time to reach over 40+ hrs of gameplay. :\




just play it a while longer, pretty soon there will be a cutscene which explains just what is happening to u, well, u can minimised the effect by equipping that poison reduction ring, note, equipping status resistances equipment will not work, only reduction will. 

wow, 20 hours, which translates to 30+ hours for me haha, i probably overgrind by the time i reached there


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Woooooo, played it alot today. I'm seriously underleveled~ Battles are so hard~ But I'm too lazy too train~

This game is pretty good so far, the story is cool and all. Then the gameplay is cool too, but certainly not as good as CT. 

I just went to tradefair and met Isa's "lover", I didn't read carefully, so I dunno what to do next.... Anyone can enlighten me?


----------



## chad13dale (Jun 19, 2009)

head to the right area towards the slums and then head up to the path where two guards are idly chatting. they're going to insult the witch and the hero's sister would retaliate and then you're good to go.


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks. Man, I hate Aurora's character.

Oopsie, looks like I'm WAY underlevelled. Asi @ LV 25, me @ LV 12. I even got owned quickly when we got seperated


----------



## esker (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah Asi's just sickeningly high-level for some reason. I guess to make up for the fact that you can't use magic while you're with him.


----------



## krartan (Jun 22, 2009)

Er... I've got a glitch. My party members suddenly disappeared, and when I go to the party configuration, it doesn't even list them.



Spoiler



I'm at Suilei, where you have to get an Entertainer's Card, or whatever. Gotta fight 3 monsters, and all I have is Kairu which makes it pretty much impossible.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 22, 2009)

try use a code to fix it, it will give you all the members on the configuration list
including 2 hidden

but use at own risk

where to grab? go to the cheat forum look for precode thread

EDIT: not sure will fix your problem


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 22, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Thanks. Man, I hate Aurora's character.
> 
> Oopsie, looks like I'm WAY underlevelled. Asi @ LV 25, me @ LV 12. I even got owned quickly when we got seperated



don worry, he joins me at level 25 as well, and i was only level 20


----------



## Lycanguy (Jun 23, 2009)

I am mad because my copy of Black Sigil has completely quit working on any emu and it is pissing me off.  If anyone can help me please do because I am soon to break everything I own because of it.  And also I have went to other forums as well and complained.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 23, 2009)

where does it stop working?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 23, 2009)

go back to pages earlier~1
someone posted a guide on how to get it work on emulator


----------

